# Tampa woman stops armed carjacker with her own gun



## Thesemindz (May 27, 2009)

http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/l...-with-her-own-gun/lzk5OlbYpkC5occGcyQP_w.cspx

EXCERPT:


> TAMPA, FL -- A Tampa woman refused to be a carjacking victim when she was approached by an armed man who jumped into her car on Thursday.
> 
> The woman, who only wants to be identified as Adrianna, pulled out her own gun.  "I just leaned forward and punched him in the forehead with my gun," she said.  The man "screamed like a girl and almost dropped his gun" as he ran away, she added.


 
Score one for the good guys. Too bad the suspect lived to rob another day.

It's interesting, if you read the article, a lot of attempted car jackings were thwarted simply by the intended victims screaming, or even just saying, "no." 

Stand up for yourself and your rights. Sometimes that's all it takes to protect them.


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTex (May 27, 2009)

> "I just leaned forward and punched him in the forehead with my gun,"



Too bad she didn't punch a hole in his forehead with a bullet...

Nevertheless, good on her for fighting back and refusing to be a victim.


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2009)

I hate to ever get close enough to a BG to touch them with my HG.

Tex is right, she should have put him down.


----------

